# Help required, Please translate this screen shot in English



## hak.birds

Help required, Please translate this screen shot in English. This occurs at my Mobile LG G3.


----------



## mink-shin

The only word not written in English is 올레마켓. It's Olleh-Market in English. It is a kind of app-store Olleh, which is a mobile brand of KT(Korea Telecom), provides.

I'm not sure if it's what you need......


----------



## hak.birds

mink-shin said:


> The only word not written in English is 올레마켓. It's Olleh-Market in English. It is a kind of app-store Olleh, which is a mobile brand of KT(Korea Telecom), provides.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's what you need......


Thanks a Lot. May GOD bless u


----------

